# New Craftsman Pro Tractor Cruise Control Not Working



## marks57 (Jul 7, 2013)

I just picked-up a new 2014 Craftsman Pro GT Garden Tractor. 26hp Kohler, 54" deck. 
Got it as a demo for around $2200. 4 hours on the clock. 
Got it home and discovered the cruise control does not work. There's a rod that pulls a lever that engage a set of ratchet teeth on the foot pedal lever that locks the speed.
Problem is the locking lever isn't close enough to the foot pedal teeth to engage it.
My guess is that the rod is too short and the handle reaches the stop before the teeth engage the speed pedal. I like to fix things but this is under warranty and should be fixed by Sears so I call them and setup a visit by a technician the next day. Pretty nice.

So the technician shows-up when I'm at work, but my son show him the problem.
Later the tech claims it's fixed and leaves. I get home and try it out. First thing I notice is the cruise handle is now bent at an odd angle. I look behind the dash and see the cruise control rod is now bent in an arc instead of straight, which is why the handle is now at a goofy angle. 
The tech simply bent the control rod to effectively shorten it. Problem is the handle now binds against the dashboard and it still doesn't engage positively like I think it should. The rod is way too long. Perhaps from another model tractor by mistake or maybe some other component is incorrect or bent. I called-up and complained and they're sending me a new rod free of charge and I tell them I'll fix it myself. I fully expect the rod to be exactly the same though and wont work. Thinking about taking this back under the 14 day return policy and getting a Deere next spring.

Has anyone seen this problem with these tractors?
This line of tractors is made by Husqvarna.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## john765 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey Mark: Been there,done that.I bought a new craftsman and the same thing happened to me. I was not home when the tech showed up,but he said to the wife that there was nothing wrong with locking in the cruise,and if he had to come out again the cost would be like maybe 200.00.I tried to get the mower in cruise after he had left with no luck,so all I did was load it on my trailer and back to Sears it went and I hope you did the same thing.Like you said that lever is designed to drop down on a series of teeth but don't appear to get there.


----------

